# حصرياً : البرنامج الرائع Nimbuzz لفتح كافة أنواع الماسنجرات بأحدث إصدار شاهد بالصور



## الآنسة هيفاء (18 مارس 2011)

حصرياً : البرنامج الرائع  Nimbuzz لفتح كافة أنواع الماسنجرات بأحدث إصدار​ 
















[FONT=&quot]حجم البرنامج صغير كتير وأصغر مما تتخيلو (طبعا بس عندي أنا ولا هو البرنامج كبير جدا) لأني أنا منزل بس الست أب من موقع أجنبي غير مجاني
البرنامج سهل التنزيل وما يحتاج فصحنه
لأنو بصراحة هوه مو البرنامج نفسو
ولاكن الست أب بس
فعند بدأ التنزيل والدعس على البرنامج يبدأ البرنامج بالأتصال مع موقع الشركة وتنصيب حاله من حاله(يعني لازم يكون موجود عندك نت)



لتحميل البرنامج من هنا 

[/FONT]




هالبرنامج رآ آ آ آ ئع يفوق الوصف ويركب على الجولات والكمبيوترات 
البرنامج محدث وأصلي 




*هذا البرنامج أثبت جدارته وتميزه على الجوال 
الان الشركة طرحت البرنامج الجديد على الكمبيوتر
عن مميزاته:

تفتح أكتر من إيميل بنفس الوقت
(يعني تفتح ياهو وهوتميل وجي ميل وأي سي كيو و... و )
*




_
_​صفات البرنامج

​ _1- يمكنك من خلال هذا البرنامج تسجيل الدخول على كل برامج المحادثة الأخرى في اّن واحد مثل :. Yahoo - MSN - *** ........ إلخ.
 2- يمكنك من خلال هذا البرنامج دخول حجرات الشات و عمل دردشة مع الأخرين من جميع أنحاء العالم.
 3- يمكنك تحميل هذا البرنامج على الموبيل بتاعك و أيضا تسجيل الدخول على كل برامج المحادثة في اّن واحد وفي أي مكان.
 4- يغنيك هذا البرنامج عن تحميل وتصطيب برامج المحادثة الأخرى على حهازك
فهذا البرنامج وحده يكفيك .





رابط تحميل البرنامج مره أخرى


حمل من هنا البرنامج









التوقيع
_




​


----------

